# Uromastyx Geryi pregnant???



## darcy+delilah (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi guys,

I wonder if you can help. I think my uromastyx maybe pregnant... are you able to tell from these pictures on my website whether she is pregnant or not?

Any advice appreciated. Sorry the message is so brief but my internet keeps crashing...

pictures can be found here: darcydelilah.weebly.com


thanks, hayley.


----------



## darcy+delilah (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is Darcy who I believemight be gravid or just fat 










Here are more pictures of darcy and delilah, to show comparison in size etc..


----------

